# Awesome TT Detail



## DAV G (Sep 4, 2006)

Just saw this thread on Detailing World 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=85065

Looks awesome


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

yup, that's clive's TTS he posted it on here when he got the car back in september

stunning - although i would say that :roll:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

amazing..... got me going lol


----------

